
John Titor - MrJagil
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Titor
======
MrJagil
Referenced in the excellent anime Steins;Gate:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1910272/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1910272/)

